# Grundig VP6200



## david boylan (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi i have just bought a Grundig VP 6200 P.M.P , i have been trying to transfer some video files i have to the player but without success , i have converted the files into ever format the player is supposed to recognise IE WMA Divx Xvid MPEG4 AVI but nothing works the files i want to move are files i downloaded from Google videos which i have converted to play on my PC , could that be the problem . i have tried it on my friends computer and still no luck , although i can get the sound to play , can anybody shed some light on the problem , i tried the Grundig help line there useless , i am getting to the stage of throwing out of the window 
Cheers Dave


----------



## nodeadfish (May 22, 2007)

Hi, I also had some problems getting it to play files of various formats except that which it had recorded. I have an Iaudio X5 though that will play video and those good chaps at Cowon America distribute a program called Jet Audio that includes a video converter. I found that converting video to a format for their D2 machine gives a format that the Grundig will play. I think the problem with DivX depends on the version you try to play.
Try visiting: http://www.cowonglobal.com/zeroboar...bmenu=download&desc=asc&no=266&bmenu=download
and download Jetaudio media centre. It should help. Let me know if you need further help.
(PS Have you updated the firmware on the Grundig?)


----------



## Alch3mist (Jul 17, 2007)

hi guys  
I just got the 6200 PMP recently but im wondering if there is update of the firmware.
If so can u provide a link because i can't seem to find it anywhere.
Also is there a shuffle feature?


----------



## Donnie10 (Oct 21, 2007)

Firmware: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=330523

Page 31 for downloads.

Page 25 and onwards for instruction. Read before attempting to install.


----------

